# Day trading indicators - help!



## anitarc (13 May 2009)

Hi everyone,

I am new to trading and am very cautious about joining new companies for trading strategies after being sucked in to cough up some big $$! 

Does anyone have any important indicators that I should be using on a 5 minute chart or any success you may be having with indicators? I currently use WMA cross (3&9), RSI and stochastics. I am not making much profit but I guess I am in the learning stage. Any help or ideas will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,


A


----------



## beamstas (13 May 2009)

The two best indicators are volume and price


----------



## Wysiwyg (13 May 2009)

anitarc said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> *I am new to trading* and am very cautious about joining new companies for trading strategies after being sucked in to cough up some big $$!
> 
> ...




You are new to trading and you are day trading!


----------



## Tobi (13 May 2009)

IMHO - Indicators won't trade for you. How you react to price action is more important in day trading.


----------



## cutz (13 May 2009)

anitarc said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am new to trading and am very cautious about joining new companies for trading strategies after being sucked in to cough up some big $$!
> 
> ...





I don't think indicators work for day trading as you have already found out, BTW what course did you do.


----------



## MichaelD (13 May 2009)

anitarc said:


> *I am new to trading* and am very cautious about joining new companies for trading strategies after being sucked in to cough up some big $$!
> 
> *Does anyone have any important indicators that I should be using* on a 5 minute chart or any success you may be having with indicators?




Let's translate this into what it really means.

"Hi, I would like advice on how to lose all my money in the fastest possible way to the professionals."


----------



## johenmo (14 May 2009)

MichaelD said:


> "Hi, I would like advice on how to lose all my money in the fastest possible way to the professionals."




LOL - so true.

Think in terms of car racing .  You have to do a lot of practice laps and lose a few races before getting on the podium, let alone winning.  In a nutshell, you have have some measure of expertise before you can expect to succeed.

Beamstas has it right - price and volume.


----------



## traderkenny (27 May 2009)

anitarc said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am new to trading and am very cautious about joining new companies for trading strategies after being sucked in to cough up some big $$!
> 
> ...




take a course about day trading, you need to have some skills if you want to earn money from trading. pay attention to volume and prices.


----------



## ceasar73 (3 June 2009)

anitarc said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am new to trading and am very cautious about joining new companies for trading strategies after being sucked in to cough up some big $$!
> 
> ...




Determine which guys on the forum know what they are talking about (its not that hard after a while) and read their posts carefully...over and over
Some of the info on this forum is GOLD!!!!

cheers,

ceasr73


----------

